
Radeon Open Compute Platform (ROCm): Components, Platforms and Installation - slizard
http://gpuopen.com/getting-started-with-boltzmann-components-platforms-installation
======
brudgers
Part of AMD's Open Compute. Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10973956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10973956)

Repository:
[https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm](https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm)

